# My Seiko And Citizen Collection



## martback (Dec 20, 2005)

I have previously posted my Seiko and Citizen collection in parts on the Seiko and Citizen Watch forum. As it might be interesting to a wider audience, I have also compiled it as a blog.

/ mart

http://seikoandcitizen.blogspot.com/


----------



## poljotseikoalphafan (Oct 7, 2006)

martback said:


> I have previously posted my Seiko and Citizen collection in parts on the Seiko and Citizen Watch forum. As it might be interesting to a wider audience, I have also compiled it as a blog.
> 
> / mart
> 
> http://seikoandcitizen.blogspot.com/


Nice watches... I tried to collect some of those dressier Seikos but found them too small. I am a stickler my watches need to be 39 to 41mm.

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

I saw the link on the SCWF, great source of information Mart, well done









Derek


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Very nice, you have some lovely watches, really love the 5106 from 1967


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Wow, quite a collection. I really like some of those Seikomatics.


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

Agreed You have a top notch collection Sir!


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Probably the nicest ( and rarest! ) Seiko collection I have ever seen. Must have taken you a long time to track down some of the rare ones. Great source of information as well - thanks!


----------



## greyowl (Jun 7, 2006)

Nicely Done..Love that Goldfeather


----------



## martback (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys. Two more chapters have been posted on the blog so the collection is now more or less complete.

/ mart


----------

